# Betta turning brown



## Puppylove

One of my male bettas had a white patch on his head. It grew, and then faded when I put in fungal and bacteria medication. When it was at it's biggest the area around it turned a muddy brown. The white patch is gone, but my bettas entire head is now muddy brown, and the colorloss is spreading to his midsection. What should I do?


----------



## holly12

Try sending a message to Majerah1, she's our resident Betta expert!  Good luck with your fish, I hope he's ok!


----------



## majerah1

Would it be possible to get a pic of the fish? Many bettas bodies are a nice muddy brown color, with a layer of iridescence,either blue or red over it. With age the iridescence can fade away, but in order to be sure a picture would be most helpful.


----------



## Puppylove

How do you post a picture?


----------



## majerah1

You can upload it to the photo gallery here and post the link in the thread or you can upload it to photobucket or imageshack ect, and post the IMG url here.


----------

